# Fun free range time ((pics))



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

They free ranged in the tub and loved the boxes i put in there










Stella sniffing Ratatouilles butt , and Ratatouille checking out the camra










The ratties running around in the tub together (i had to take the box out for them to properly explore)










Checking the pink sponge out

I can honestly say tonight was the funnest free range so far!
I put them in the tub with lots to explore and sat in silient by the tub whilse they explored. 

Ratatouille kept going on her hind legs to look at me , and she actually was still when i gave her cuddles , but they only lasted a good 30sec-1minute

Celery , was only willing to clean herself and explore she didnt want cuddles , so i got to hold her twice , 20 secs per hold before she showed signes of wanting to get down

Stella , got to hold her once for 10 seconds , she loved the tub , but hated being held , she screamed everytime i tried to pick her up.. as does celery but ratatouille is more settled with me , and wont screech or jump when i try to pic her up.

I am really good my ratties enjoyed free ranging for half hour tonight , i am gonna try to do this at least 1nce a day hoping for twice a day
Jess x


----------



## Halokitty (Aug 16, 2008)

The tub - d'oh! Why hadn't I thought of that!? I've been setting up this massive (ok, not massive but when you're kitchen/living room are only about 300 sq feet it seems massive) box wall thingy for a while and it's been a pain to put up and take down. The tub seems like such a better option. 

Glad to hear your girls had fun. I hope mine will enjoy it too.


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

Oh, cute!


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

I can't do tubs, Zinc launches herself out like a rocket. LOL


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

Mine were really good, i know ratatouille , can get out if she wanted.. 
Jess x


----------



## Apollo1229 (Jun 2, 2008)

Awww, they are so cute


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

aww! very cute!


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks very much everyone  i do also think they are beautiful 
Jess x


----------

